# Midis Freshly Groomed



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Thank you all for posting and sending pictures of your little babies' puppy cuts. I printed out three of them and made notes on the pics (i.e., I like this one's ears; I like this one's muzzle, etc...) and the groomer did a good job. She didn't shave him quite as closely as I'd hoped but then again I didn't print a picture of one that was really shaved down (Midis' hair was about 2 inches long and now it's about 1 inch, and longer on the legs as I requested, but I was hoping for a shorter shaved body). Anyway, I'll be sure and be more precise about the length of the body hair the next time. Attached are pictures. As usual Midis is not a friend of the camera but you can at least see his cut (and his attitude toward a camera!)

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Awww, he is such a cutie pie! :wub: :wub: I love his new haircut! Your groomer did a great job...absolutely adorable!


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks! He doesn't photograph well or rather doesn't cooperate at all with the camera.  But I love your Susie and Sadie! They are so sweet and I love their names! (My granddaughter's name is Sadie. She has Retro-parents. )

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

he looks great -- what blade number did she use for the body? as what you can tell her is go one down from that one if you want shorter


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

He looks great! I like his new cut, I especially like the way his head is cut! :biggrin:


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Jul 31 2009, 08:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=812158


> he looks great -- what blade number did she use for the body? as what you can tell her is go one down from that one if you want shorter [/B]


I don't know what blade she used, and I'm kinda' wondering if she scissored him because back when I had him in full coat and didn't want to ruin his coat, but wanted it short I asked her to scissor instead of clip/shave him. So, I guess I need to find out. (Does shaving/clipping REALLY ruin a coat if you want to have them in full coat later on? That doesn't make much sense to me, but then again when my son was a teenager he and a friend decided to shave each other's heads [NOT skinhead-type-shaving but more like some sort of rebellion against the long hair they'd had] his hair was forever much wavier and even thicker than it had ever been before! And still is at 31!)

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Jul 31 2009, 08:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=812162


> He looks great! I like his new cut, I especially like the way his head is cut! :biggrin:[/B]


Thanks! I always like the short ears and short muzzle. I like the short top, with no topknot but it seems to me easier to redo the topknot every night than to try to keep the hair out of his eyes by trimming. Not ready yet to let go of the topknot. (Although I ruined it a month or so ago when I tried to trim it like a person's hair: took the topknots down, combed the hair straight back and cut straight across. DO NOT DO THIS! It makes for a very shaggy topknot! Trim topknot hair WHILE IN TOPKNOT!)

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Midis looks great!


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jul 31 2009, 08:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=812169


> Midis looks great![/B]


Thanks Marj! (Notice how Midis always has his nose in the air in his pictures? It's like he's a camera snob!) LOL! 

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Love the cut and LOVE the attitude!


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks, Linda! I guess I might be able to get past his camera-attitude if I employed a little bit of treats in connection with the camera, but he's getting a little chubby so I hate to treat him any more than he's already getting. So, I guess we'll just have to live with the attitude and you can still enjoy it in the future! 

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I think Midis looks great in his new cut. :wub:


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE (njdrake @ Jul 31 2009, 10:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=812187


> I think Midis looks great in his new cut. :wub:[/B]


Thanks! I don't post many pics and don't even reply to many posts these days (new job, increased hours, BUT LOVE the new job and HATED the old!) but wanted everyone to know that we are still here, and I do still "use" SM to help guide me in what to do with my baby Midis. 

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwww Midis looks great! :wub: :wub:


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey, thanks Briana! Darla Giselle is just gorgeous! Can I have her, please? I think Midis would just have a fit over such a beauty! 

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (BinnieBee @ Jul 31 2009, 09:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=812166


> QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Jul 31 2009, 08:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=812162





> He looks great! I like his new cut, I especially like the way his head is cut! :biggrin:[/B]


Thanks! I always like the short ears and short muzzle. I like the short top, with no topknot but it seems to me easier to redo the topknot every night than to try to keep the hair out of his eyes by trimming. Not ready yet to let go of the topknot. (Although I ruined it a month or so ago when I tried to trim it like a person's hair: took the topknots down, combed the hair straight back and cut straight across. DO NOT DO THIS! It makes for a very shaggy topknot! Trim topknot hair WHILE IN TOPKNOT!)

*hugs*
Cyndi
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think the topknot suits him perfectly, so I can see why you don't want to get rid of it. Midis has a very nice coat and a handsome face! :wub: :wub:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I really like your boy there- there's something about his face - maybe the eyes that are so expressive. (and his hair cut looks great btw).


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I think the topknot suits him perfectly, so I can see why you don't want to get rid of it. Midis has a very nice coat and a handsome face! :wub: :wub:
[/QUOTE]


Thanks! His coat's been in better shape, but I'm going back to the original products I used on him so I think it will improve. The groomer apologized for the ears. I guess she was envisioning them puffing out or something, but his hair is too fine for that. I didn't expect any puffing out of the ears, knowing his coat as well as I do so I was fine with the ears. 

*Cyndi*


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Aug 1 2009, 01:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=812267


> I really like your boy there- there's something about his face - maybe the eyes that are so expressive. (and his hair cut looks great btw).[/B]


Yes, his face is expressive! He might as well be able to speak! We almost always know exactly what he wants. He was in here barking a few minutes ago (my husband, Midis and I had previously been in the living room watching a movie all together on the couch) and it was very obvious that he wanted us to go back into the living room and sit on the couch with him! He doesn't like being on the floor and us on our chairs in the office. Unfortunately, he's the Alpha in the house no matter what we try to do to let him know he's not (supposed to be!).

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I think Midis looks great. I love the way he tilts his head up in his pictures but I imagine you really don't appreciate it. LOL He is a beauty no matter what his hair cut is. I love him in his siggy picture.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

i love his new cut!!!!


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Aug 1 2009, 10:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=812608


> I think Midis looks great. I love the way he tilts his head up in his pictures but I imagine you really don't appreciate it. LOL He is a beauty no matter what his hair cut is. I love him in his siggy picture.[/B]


LOL! The tilting up of his head is the BEST pics I get of him. He normally just turns his back to the camera!  Thanks for your comment. Midis is nothing if not affectionate and loving.  All picture poses can be forgiven. 

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Aug 1 2009, 10:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=812609


> i love his new cut!!!![/B]


Thanks! I love it too but wish the body was clipped a bit closer. God he's been such a needy Mommie's baby the last two days! Of course: I love it!  He is wanting to lay in my lap when I am reading in the living room or watching a movie with my hubby, and tried to sleep on my chest this morning! I love this little affectionate babydog. 

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, he looks fabulous!! What a cutie pie!


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

I think he looks great! :wub: Tobi is a camera snob too...my pictures are usually just a flash of white fur!


----------

